# ACS assesment problem with reference letter



## mohansameer1983 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have submitted my ACS application few days back with all documents required. For employment reference purpose, I attached my ex-manager's recommendation letter with his business card with all roles and responsibilities I performed during my tenure with my previous company (Infosys).

Infosys HR did not provided me this letter on their letterhead, stating that they no longer provide such letters, and you can ask for recommendation letter from your ex-manager. So, I requested my ex-manager to provide me one, and he provided me that.

Now, ACS officer placed my application on hold that they cannot accept such reference letter, and I need to furnish these details on Infosys letterhead.

I am now in a fix, that how can come out of this situation and what I can do here.

Please guide me here.

Thanks
Sameer


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Go to third party SD for your senior or your collegue, and signed by him/her, and submit it even if they left job, dont worry...very simple...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Refrnce letter*

Hi Sameer,

Did you attest and notried it on a stamp paper ..before you submit ?? or is it just a normal letter you gave ..Please advise..I am going on with similar doc ..but iam getting it on a Stamp paper and attested ..so thinking if it does not help or so??


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

mohansameer1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application few days back with all documents required. For employment reference purpose, I attached my ex-manager's recommendation letter with his business card with all roles and responsibilities I performed during my tenure with my previous company (Infosys).
> 
> ...


On what paper did you submit your ex-manager's reference? Get the reference on a 100rs stamp paper and get it notarized. That should help. All the best


----------



## jijijiji (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi MohanSameer,

Evn I worked with Infy & planning on applying for ACS. 
Did u get the reference letter frm Infy?


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I did provided reference letter for current employer on Rs.100 Stamp Paper. SO you need to do the same. and also attach the Identity card of the senior whose signature you take in the document.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

mohansameer1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application few days back with all documents required. For employment reference purpose, I attached my ex-manager's recommendation letter with his business card with all roles and responsibilities I performed during my tenure with my previous company (Infosys).
> 
> ...


Submit on stamp paper with public notary. DIAC says it accepts such letters, it may attract additional scrutiny though.


----------



## ssuser (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, Mohammed. Congratulations on getting to Australia. I have just begun the process of PR application as ACS skilled migrant. I know this has been answered and discussed a lot in these forums, but seeing so many different kinds of replies I am confused. I have a simple experience letter from Infosys / Wipro as well, but not in the way required by ACS. Can I provide a reference letter from a colleague from these companies? If yes, would you be able to share a sample work experience format that I need to get in letter head and reference letter / statutory declaration format for Systems Analyst category. Only a sample, please remove personal details. Would it be ok for me to get in touch with you through email?

Regards,
ssuser


----------



## vikmishr (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Forum,

I am not able to get employment reference letter from my current employer.
can anyone please share notarized version of letter from ex colleague/senior.
i am not able to get format and what all details required to furnish.

thanks
Vikas


----------

